# Canon 500D & Canon Extender fit ?



## Louliepoops (May 20, 2013)

Hello

I am just asking for a bit of help/advice before purchasing a new lens for my Canon 500D.

I am looking at buying the Canon 300mm f/4 lens along with the Canon Extender 1.4x. I seem to be confusing myself and getting into a panic before buying, but will both the lens and extender fit the Canon 500D ?

I am also looking to upgrade from the 500D in the next year-year 1/2. 

Thanks

Louise


----------



## Derrel (May 20, 2013)

The 300 f/4 Canon EF lens WILL FIT, flawlessly. Of that I am 100 percent positive.

And, since a 300mm f/4 prime is one of the single most popular uses for a 1.4x x extender, I am pretty sure it fits on the 300, giving a 420mm f/5.6 equivalent focal length, PLUS the added FOV crop from the 1.6x sensor size.

I looked it up....plenty of Canon users pairing their 300/4 with the 1.4x Canon converter:  FM Reviews - Canon EF 300mm f/4L IS USM


----------



## rpcrowe (May 20, 2013)

I own both the 300mm f/4L IS and the 400mm f/5.6L; so I don't use the 1.4x TC on the 300mm too often. I just pop on the 400mm f/5.6L instead...

However, I did a test using the 300mm f/4L IS + 1.4x TC on my 7D and the results were just fine. 

This was not a careful test. I plan to do that as time allows.

300mm f/4L IS bare @ f/8





300mm f/4L IS with 1.4x TC @ f/8





I do use the 1.4x TC with my 70-200mm f/4L IS quite often since that is a combination I often have with me when traveling. The results of that combination are also quite good





Yes the 1.4x TC (any Canon version and I suspect all other versions also) fits your camera which has an EFs mount.  The EF mounts will fit cameras which accept either EFS or EF mounts (all 1.6x Canon cameras).  Canon full frame cameras and 1.6x cameras 10D and older will only accept lenses with EF mounts...


----------



## Overread (May 20, 2013)

The Canon 500D will take every EF and EFS lens and attachment Canon has thus far produced. So it will most certainly fit the lens and the extender (note everyone - except Canon - calls extenders Teleconverters - heck even shops sell them as teleconverters). 

And as mentioned above the 300mm f4 and the 1.4 teleconverter are a very popular and widely used combo so they will fit together without problems (it is good to check as some lenses will physically not fit to teleconverters). 


So your combo will have no problems what so ever


----------



## Louliepoops (May 21, 2013)

Thank you so much everyone


----------

